# Electric Poultry Netting for Rabbit Grazing Pen



## Sonja (Aug 19, 2016)

We have hens in electric fenced/netted pen that we can move to fresh pasture when needed.  We have an extra netting set-up so I was wondering if it could be used to pen our NZWs on pasture. Really wanting to cut feeding cost and it seems pasture raised meat rabbits could be do-able. 
I'm hoping the rabbits can be homed like our hens with a rabbit house inside the netted pen. Chicken pen is 50x30, rabbit pen would be much much smaller, maybe 10 x20?
Any advice, experience, suggestions are very welcomed.  

The fencing. ..
https://www.premier1supplies.com/poultry/fencing.php?fence_id=93

Our hen setup.


----------

